# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  भोजपुरी भक्ति गाने

## MALLIKA

मित्रो इस सूत्र में भोजपुरी भक्ति गाने देखने को मिलेंगे !
पसंद आने पर प्रतिक्रिया जरुर दे !

----------


## MALLIKA

लागेला नीक लागेला 


लागेला नीक लागेला  


मैया के बिंदिया लिलार 
बड़ी नीक लागेला

----------


## MALLIKA

माई डोली चढ़ चलली सेवक घरवा - पवन सिंह

----------


## MALLIKA

माई हो तनी आ जईतू 


बघवा के करके सवारी - अरविन्द ( कल्लुवा )

----------


## MALLIKA

बेटा के घरे कब आइबू ऐ माई - पवन सिंह

----------


## MALLIKA

लाले रंग सेनुरा  बा - भारत शर्मा " व्यास "

----------


## MALLIKA

आल्हा - रावणेश्वर बैधनाथ महादेव जी की गाथा

----------


## MALLIKA

आल्हा - महामाया माता वैष्णो देवी जी की महिमा

----------


## MALLIKA

> लागेला नीक लागेला 
> 
> 
> लागेला नीक लागेला  
> 
> 
> मैया के बिंदिया लिलार 
> बड़ी नीक लागेला


बेस्ट सांग ...............

----------


## chulbuli

धन्यवाद ई सूत्र खोजन खातिर।

----------

